# Revenir sous Windows 7



## Edouard.e (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous. Je vous explique mon problème :
J'ai installé il y a peu de temps sur mon PC anciennement sur Seven, Mac Os X 10.5.8. En supprimant tout autre partition.. 
Cependant, Mac ne me convient pas (problèmes de compatibilité) et je souhaiterai retourner sous Windows 7.

PS : je possède le CD d'installation.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

C'est confu ... 



> J'ai installé il y a peu de temps sur mon PC anciennement sur Seven, Mac Os X 10.5.8. En supprimant tout autre partition..
> Cependant, Mac ne me convient pas (problèmes de compatibilité) et je souhaiterai retourner sous Windows 7.



Si tu as un PC comment as-tu mis Mac OS ... bien que c'est également un PC le Mac  ... bref explique nous cela autrement


----------



## Edouard.e (17 Novembre 2011)

Je vais essayer de faire de mon mieux.. 
À l'époque j'avais windows 7 sur mon PC et j'ai crée un Hackintosh sur mon PC et aujourd'hui j'aimerai réinstaller Windows 7 et enlever Mac OS X.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

Edouard.e a dit:


> Je vais essayer de faire de mon mieux..
> À l'époque j'avais windows 7 sur mon PC et j'ai crée un Hackintosh sur mon PC et aujourd'hui j'aimerai réinstaller Windows 7 et enlever Mac OS X.



Ben là, il te faut voir avec les bidouilleurs avisés


----------



## Edouard.e (17 Novembre 2011)

À qui je pourrai m'adresser ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

Edouard.e a dit:


> À qui je pourrai m'adresser ?



Sur ce forum, il y a des fils qui ont traité ce sujet, sujet un peu mal vu


----------



## Edouard.e (17 Novembre 2011)

Donc je n'aurai pas de réponses ? ..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

Edouard.e a dit:


> Donc je n'aurai pas de réponses ? ..



Tout de suite = faut attendre, on ne sait jamais, ici on est là ou pas là ... c'est un peu la bonne franquette.  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour ,

Il faudrais créer un dvd avec l'iso de supergrubdisk qui permet de supprimer le grub du mac ou utilise ce logiciel aussi pour linux pas le même darwin d'accord mais sa devrais marcher 

Comme c'est un pc il faut bien s'assurer que le bios soit ordré en premier avec le dvd puis le faire booter 

La seul fois ou j'ai fait un hackintosh c'était avec une clé patché pour créer le boot de macosx mais tant bien que mal celui ci était bancale je vous conseil de retourné sous votre operating system seven qui lui seras stable

Un mac c'est un mac c'est sur que mac osx on y prend gout sa peut fonctionner sur un pc mais on observe que les soucis de compatibilité de certains pilotes sont bien plus présent que l'on ne croit wifi et j'en passe 

Cordialement


----------



## Edouard.e (20 Novembre 2011)

Pourrai-tu, s'il te plait, m'expliquer plus clairement ce que je dois faire, je t'en serai reconnaissant !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2011)

Il avoir un dvd vierge rw et créer l'iso de supergrubdisk ici http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/15961-super-grub-disk-live-cd

Ce logiciel ma servis je ne sais combien de fois à sauver des ordinateurs oem par exemple avec linux qui ne voulais point ce barré 

Sa va péter la partition qui pose soucis la partition de macosx justement puis permet de repartir sur une base propre

Puis formater seven à la suite pour l'avoir à nouveau sur une partition propre sans macosx 

Suivre le tuto pas compliquer car bien expliquer 

Cordialement


----------



## Keikoku (28 Novembre 2011)

Ma question est je l'espère non-hors-sujet, mais je me demandais suite à cette conversation s'il était possible d'installer windaube seven via bootcamp sur un hackintposh 

Merci


----------

